# Official Canon EOS 6D Mark II Sample Images and Videos



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 7, 2017)

```
Canon Japan has posted some official full resolution image samples from the EOS 6D Mark II, along with some video samples taken with the camera.</p>

<p>All the images are jpg, as we’ll still be waiting a little while longer for big name RAW converters.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos6dmk2/">View all the samples here</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Cochese (Jul 7, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, but these "sample" images are largely worthless to gauge anything in regards to the sensor. Highest ISO image is 800 on a bright day. Most any camera on the market could take a photo looking the same.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 7, 2017)

most images ISO100, one at ISO800

so no high ISO information.

More interestingly.. their very limited number of images includes "bridal" images.. if they think it's a wedding camera.. where's the extra card slot?


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 7, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> most images ISO100, one at ISO800
> 
> so no high ISO information.
> 
> More interestingly.. their very limited number of images includes "bridal" images.. if they think it's a wedding camera.. where's the extra card slot?



I'm amazed they were even able to recover these images with just one card slot


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 7, 2017)

Do you really mean it? Those images are there for over the week or even longer?


----------



## mdflare (Jul 7, 2017)

Thx for posting.

but Wow! 
how much more uninteresting could you “design” a collection of pictures containing all but 1 image of ISO 800/400.

Seems the targeted audience for the 2nd installation of the camera degenerated even more to a bunch of casuals maybe even searching for a popup flash for the thingy.

The 6D Mark I sample Gallery had/has an ISO 800 and ISO 1600 shot. Not very revealing either, but still, the Picture-Gallery of the 6DII seems even more thoughtless in regard of showing off the cameras capabilities regarding still images.

can´t w8 to see some reviews maybe at the end of the month.


----------



## dak723 (Jul 7, 2017)

mdflare said:


> Thx for posting.
> 
> but Wow!
> how much more uninteresting could you “design” a collection of pictures containing all but 1 image of ISO 800/400.
> ...



Can you imagine if they posted pics at ISOs higher than 800? Every troll and Canon basher would be flooding every forum with comments about the poor DR and high amounts of noise!


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 7, 2017)

dak723 said:


> mdflare said:
> 
> 
> > Thx for posting.
> ...



So what? In 2-3 weeks the camera is going to be available just to anyone anyway. The worst thing is, that those images are mediocre at best and imo doing really a disservice to Canon.


----------



## ricky_005 (Jul 8, 2017)

output IQ should be about the same as 6D or worst ..... I wouldn't expect much out of the scrooge..... sorry meant Canon.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 8, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > mdflare said:
> ...



Those images are straight from the camera JPEGs, I'm not sure what do you expect?


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 8, 2017)

There are some bad news appearing on the FM forums, re the DR being worse than even 80D and not changed from the original 6D. I guess we will have to wait, but I can't believe Canon would not put an on-chip ADC in there, nor I can believe they would compromise the camera this way. Gee, I have mine on preorder ....

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1497323/25#14098826


----------



## Isaacheus (Jul 8, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> There are some bad news appearing on the FM forums, re the DR being worse than even 80D and not changed from the original 6D. I guess we will have to wait, but I can't believe Canon would not put an on-chip ADC in there, nor I can believe they would compromise the camera this way. Gee, I have mine on preorder ....
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1497323/25#14098826



I've been following this one but not fully up to play with the testing etc. Can anyone give a more informed opinion on the findings?


----------



## klausenrique (Jul 8, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> output IQ should be about the same as 6D or worst ..... I wouldn't expect much out of the scrooge..... sorry meant Canon.



You cannot tell anything from that one ISO800 image? IQ about the same as 6D or worst (sic)? If only the haters had as much technical knowledge as hate. Open up the shadows and take a look! The color is super clean and very little noise. Seems to me that dynamic range will be closer to 5D Mark IV than 5D Mark III...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 8, 2017)

well, let me tell you those are excellent news and let me explain why:

the buzz:

"... The 6D2 only achieves about *11.9 EV of dynamic range*, once scaled to the standard DXO metrics..."

the fact:

Canon 5D IV Photographic Dynamic Range at ISO 100: *10.83 EV*
Canon 6D Photographic Dynamic Range at ISO 100: 9.3 EV
Canon 80D Photographic Dynamic Range at ISO 100: 10.06 EV

proof is in the pudding, right here:

http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm

I like 11.9 number better than 10.83. 
Seriously. there is no reliable data to draw a conclusion. Relax and wait for DXO people to crunch their numbers first. There is nothing to be concerned about at this stage. enjoy your weekend.




-pekr- said:


> There are some bad news appearing on the FM forums, re the DR being worse than even 80D and not changed from the original 6D. I guess we will have to wait, but I can't believe Canon would not put an on-chip ADC in there, nor I can believe they would compromise the camera this way. Gee, I have mine on preorder ....
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1497323/25#14098826


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 8, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> well, let me tell you those are excellent news and let me explain why:
> 
> the buzz:
> 
> ...



So you take the result of one particular measurement technique, which claims both 11.9EV for the 6D2, as well as 1.7EV decrease against the 5DIV, and throw it against the different technique, where 5DIV has 10.83 value and draw your conclusion? Or is that an irony? 

Of course we will have to wait, but with the 6D2 on the preorder, it makes me a bit nervous indeed


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 8, 2017)

I do not believe for a second that DR of 6D II is considerably less than DR of the 5D IV.



-pekr- said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > well, let me tell you those are excellent news and let me explain why:
> ...


----------



## LesC (Jul 8, 2017)

So if it's not even available yet, are the pictures posted on the FM forum from a pre-production model anyway.

I'm perfectly confident that it will be better than the original 6D which I'm still very happy with.


----------



## Bernard (Jul 8, 2017)

Side note: I have never seen a sample gallery for any camera that satisfies the online punters.
Camera companies can hire world-class photographers, and there will still be complaints.


----------



## mashuto (Jul 8, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> well, let me tell you those are excellent news and let me explain why:
> 
> the buzz:
> 
> ...



I'm confused. I want for you to be right, but aren't those two different measurement scales? The link you posted, the DR numbers do not match what dxo reports. And the number in the FM forums was supposedly scaled to dxo. Because according to dxo, the 5D4 clocks in at 13.59, not 10.83, and the 6D at 12.11, not 9.3.

So again, I am confused, if they are scaling it to how dxo does their measurements that would mean its actually worse than the original 6D (though im sure within that margin of error where you would never notice it anyways), not significantly better than the 5D4 that you are claiming here by using a different scale.

So, I don't know what to believe right now, but I have a preorder on the line that I am trying to determine what to do with and its looking more and more like I should cancel it and just wait for actual real reviews before I make this decision about whether the camera is worth the full asking price to me.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 8, 2017)

I repeat:
Seriously. there is no reliable data to draw a conclusion. Relax and wait for DXO people to crunch their numbers first. There is nothing to be concerned about at this stage. enjoy your weekend.

Preorder is always a pure gamble. Extreme risk if you will. 
If in doubt, cancel you preorder and wait until reliable data became available. 





mashuto said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > well, let me tell you those are excellent news and let me explain why:
> ...


----------



## M42 (Jul 8, 2017)

There are some reasons to be concerned with the dynamic range. Here are a couple of points :
First, a lot of people noted the following highlight on DPR hands-on preview : "_When shadow areas are lifted by a couple of stops, there's no obvious banding, but noise becomes prominent_". However, the previous sentence is much more revealing : "_According to Canon representatives, the 6D Mark II should outperform the original 6D (which it very evidently does) *but may not offer the same kind of dynamic range and absolute resolution of the EOS 5D Mark IV*._".

Then, there are the features : when the no-4K information leaked, many readers here and elsewhere complained that even to generate stable 1080P you might want to shoot 4K and stabilize in post. Then we learned that the camera would have electronic stabilization. So while it might not have 4K, it should be able to record smooth 1080P without having to sacrifice more resolution. I think most people were surprised to see that the 6D2 can generate in-camera HDR jpeg (manual, p253). I am assuming that this is perhaps to patch the actual lack of DR of the camera.

Finally there are the measurements made from the leaked CR2 : all we need to compute is the mean and the standard deviation of the values in the masked portions of the sensor (top and left bands, and avoiding the few rows storing the extra metadata there). That value is not dependent of the scene shot, only the ISO setting, and tells you the dynamic range as follow :
DR = log2((maxQ-mean(mask))/std(mask))
and where maxQ is the maximum value of the ADC (16383 for 14bits). With this expression, the two leaked 100ISO images achieve 11.04Ev DR (512 mean floor and 7.54 std.dev/noise); the 1600ISO image achieves 10.08Ev (2048 mean floor and 13.25 std.dev/noise) and the 40000ISO image achieves 6.95Ev (2048 mean floor and 115.6 std.dev/noise).
For comparison, a 5D4 achieves 12.55Ev at 100ISO (512 mean floor and 2.65 std.dev/noise), 10.62Ev at 1600ISO (2048 mean floor, 9.09 std.dev/noise), 8.16Ev at 12800ISO (2048 mean value, 49.98 std.dev/noise) and 7.01Ev at 32000ISO (2048 mean floor, 111.10 std.dev/noise). An 80D achieves 12.5Ev at 100ISO (512 mean floor, 2.73 std.dev/noise) and 6.92Ev at 12800ISO (2048 mean floor, 118.38 std.dev/iso).
If we get more 6D2 CR2s we will be able to get a much better idea of that DR curve. But for now, it looks as if the low ISO DR is even lower than the 80D (-1.5Ev), while the high ISO DR might be slightly over the 5D4 after catching up probably around 3200ISO...


----------



## michi (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm always surprised to see people arguing over these meaningless sample pictures. Why waste your time? Discussing, sure. But arguing over no facts? If you want real numbers and samples, you will just have to wait a few more weeks until all the usual places do their reviews.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 9, 2017)

I Agree with your. It is truly amazing. :-[



michi said:


> I'm always surprised to see people arguing over these meaningless sample pictures. Why waste your time? Discussing, sure. But arguing over no facts? If you want real numbers and samples, you will just have to wait a few more weeks until all the usual places do their reviews.


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 9, 2017)

LesC said:


> So if it's not even available yet, are the pictures posted on the FM forum from a pre-production model anyway.
> 
> I'm perfectly confident that it will be better than the original 6D which I'm still very happy with.



Now confirmed that it was a retail box with Demo sticker on it. Typically sent out to people to do reviews ahead of release. This is the real sensor....more RAWs have been analyzed now and an entire graph is now posted on FM comparing to 6D and 5D4....it is very similar to 6D, just a little bit worse but probably unnoticeable in real life. It is a significant drop from the 5D4 even up to 800ISO and a bit beyond.


----------



## CanonCams (Jul 9, 2017)

arbitrage said:


> LesC said:
> 
> 
> > So if it's not even available yet, are the pictures posted on the FM forum from a pre-production model anyway.
> ...



Its worse than the 6D in both DR and noise as reported.


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 9, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> I Agree with your. It is truly amazing. :-[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing truly amazing is fanboys ignoring the facts.


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 9, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > I Agree with your. It is truly amazing. :-[
> ...



My thoughts exactly.

And now there are a second set of RAW images from a different 6D2 camera in a Shanghai camera store. The RAWs were provided and the results are the same.


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 9, 2017)

arbitrage said:


> -pekr- said:
> 
> 
> > SecureGSM said:
> ...



Well, I believe the 6D2 is going to take great images, as 6D does too. But what exactly are we getting after 4 years of development? Tilty-flippy screen and better autofocus? And that's just it?


----------



## Romain (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey!! First post here ... I'm french so i understand every word on FM!  When a product is excellent, on FM they never hesitate to use words like "superb" "awesome" "great" "excellent" etc... Not the case here for digital noise at high iso: just "good" and they said not over 6400 iso... What is your conclusion?? But the only thing i remember the first time i read it was 30Mb/s IPB in FHD only...lol... Vade retro video shooters!! 26mpx, better AF, TflipScreen : is it a firmware update? And where's the pop up flash for my macro shots?? Nobody talks about pop up flash but it's a huge mistake for macro shots on FF with the 100mm L!! I'm really disapointed for me it's "The dealbreaker" (with the poor video capacities too). Ok i'll buy an A7sII or III for video because i own a MC-11 EF adapter, wait the 90d and i'll stick with my 70d and my 6D, i trust them. I never failed with this combo in every aspect of photography or videography. In Europe 6DII 2100e NO WAY!! 1500e OK i'll run to the store just for my photography projects with my bunch of Canon glasses and other EF third party lenses!! CANON COULD YOU MOVE YOUR ASS PLZ, DO YOUR CYCLES SHORTER AND BETTER NOW  ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 9, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > -pekr- said:
> ...


I saw a new Honda today drive past me doing 130KPH, so that's as fast as you can drive a Honda.....

Makes as much sense as I saw a picture that has 11.9 stops of DR, so that's all that the camera is capable of..... if you want to analyze the camera for DR, you need to specifically take a picture of a high DR scene and not just some random sample image...... particularly since sample images are not going to be picked that show the limitations of the camera....

Wait until someone reputable takes a camera off of a retail shelf and specifically tests for DR.... and while everyone is busy panicking over rumors, remember that the native ISO is HIGHER on the 6D2 than the 5D4


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 9, 2017)

take it easy with calling people names around here. what you called a "fact" is not a fact untill is proven by a reputable methodologies and by a reputable test authority (DXO for an instance).
you are panicking over unconfirmed infromation that I call "NOISE". you cannot draw a reliable conclusion over those so called facts. If base ISO DR levels are so important to you and you are in doubt, then cancel you preorder and buy something that suits your requirements better. Canon or whatever.
honestly, I do not see how even 1.5 stop of difference of DR can possibly prevent you from delivering stunning images. ask people shooting with 5D mark III professionally. And once again, trust me, I am not a fanboy, far from it. I am a mature and balanced person that used to act based on substantiated and verifiable (real) FACTS instead. 




-pekr- said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > I Agree with your. It is truly amazing. :-[
> ...


----------



## PHomero (Jul 9, 2017)

I've been following the release of the 6d2 with great interest over the last few months, and I honestly believe that this Fred Miranda is nonsense.

Canon representatives clearly stated on several interviews while presenting the camera that the sensors for the 6d2 have been designed and produced using the same pixel and sensor technology on the 5dm4. If anything it would only make sense to improve on DR and high ISO performance (albeit marginally) due to the lower resolution.
The camera is being marketed as a low light and landscape camera, with vast improvements over it's predecessor, it would not be logical to expect otherwise.

I've pre-ordered this camera for a couple of reasons. 
I have trust in Canon that this camera will be an improvement over the already great 6D. 
This is still the lightest FF DSLR, I'm sure it will make a fantastic lightweight/versatile kit when paired with a 24-70f4L and a 50f1.8 for multi-day hikes, where every gram counts and so does reliability and battery life.
Low light focusing.
Great ergonomics, tilt-screen and DPAF is definitely a big plus when you get used to it. 

My only concern/unknown now is on how strong the AA filter will be on this camera. Something that surprisingly hasn't popped up for discussion yet on the forum


----------



## mashuto (Jul 9, 2017)

PHomero said:


> I've been following the release of the 6d2 with great interest over the last few months, and I honestly believe that this Fred Miranda is nonsense.
> 
> Canon representatives clearly stated on several interviews while presenting the camera that the sensors for the 6d2 have been designed and produced using the same pixel and sensor technology on the 5dm4. If anything it would only make sense to improve on DR and high ISO performance (albeit marginally) due to the lower resolution.
> The camera is being marketed as a low light and landscape camera, with vast improvements over it's predecessor, it would not be logical to expect otherwise.
> ...



I hope you are right. And I absolutely agree about the features. I think it looks like a wonderful camera. And compared to my 6D I have zero doubt that I would be able to take images equally as good (if not better) with less effort due to the additional features.

That said. I cancelled my preorder because with the lack of hard evidence right now showing any increases in IQ, and all the current (whether trustworthy or not) evidence showing the opposite, its just not a chance I want to take. So I would appreciate all the features and updates, but what I am not sure about is whether those on their own are worth the cost to me. So, if it turns out that there is a noticeable improvement in IQ, all I lose now is a little bit of time while I wait for stocks to replenish... and its not like I somehow wont be able to continue using my 6D until then. And if it turns out that there isnt any real improvement in IQ, well, I still think it will be a great camera and a nice upgrade, but I can make a determination whether its worth it for me after real reviews start coming out. I rarely preorder things. I had my reasons, but for me I think I definitely jumped the gun. Still keeping my fingers crossed that this camera turns out to be everything I personally was hoping for.


----------



## michi (Jul 9, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > I Agree with your. It is truly amazing. :-[
> ...



Or hateboys looking to argue over one single source of images...


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 9, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> -pekr- said:
> 
> 
> > arbitrage said:
> ...



Remember that Canon RAWs have a masked area used in DR analysis by all the reputable sites and therefore don't always need the entire range in the image. That said, if you go back to the first posts by cgarcia on FM he discusses just this and how he analyzed the RAWs to see which ones did have proper white points to go along with the masked area (black point) to be suitable to do the DR analysis.

Anyways, it will all be proven or disproven in a week or so when big sites are able to release their reviews....I'm sure DPR already has their "POOR DR" article written up ready to post as they of course already have a 6D2 in testing.

I also wouldn't put too much emphasis on the native ISO range to predict actual ISO results. My D500 has 51200 native and of course my 5D4 blows it away at high-ISO with a lower range.


----------



## CanonCams (Jul 9, 2017)

arbitrage said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > -pekr- said:
> ...



Someone posted on the FM forum that they reached out to Canon Sweden and they denied any production cameras being made available to anyone.


Now, I guess these cameras being tested are in the Asian hemisphere, and maybe one hand doesn't talk with the other...


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 9, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Canon Sweden is where I get all my reliable info about cameras (insert sarcasm emoji here). Anyways, the photographer who provided the first RAW files is a respected professional in New Zealand....I doubt he has any reason to post falsified RAWs and lie about having the camera. The second guy who is now providing RAW files got them from a demo in Shanghai....maybe more doubtful but again the RAWs appear legit.


----------



## CanonCams (Jul 9, 2017)

arbitrage said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > arbitrage said:
> ...



Then it's likely the MK II will be a flop.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 9, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> Then it's likely the MK II will be a flop.



It's still all open and one big IF. Methodology and credibility of cgarcia may be immaculate, but there is a big question about finalization of tested body and more importantly, whether the software were able to properly read CR2 file from a brand new camera. There are many variables why it could resulted like this. It's too early to draw any relevant conclusions and I suggest patience.

And if this is indeed Canon's fluke and even 80D outperforms this sensor, then I hope the sales will be low and Canon will be taught a lesson. But I still find hard to believe that Canon would make such a major design flaw on quite anticipated camera body...


----------



## ricky_005 (Jul 9, 2017)

Canon Sabotages the 6D II in attempt to push users to the 5D IV

Its time to Jump Ship......


----------



## bholliman (Jul 9, 2017)

The sky is falling, the sky is falling! :

Let's wait until results are available from independent testing by trusted reviewers on  production copies before we start drawing conclusions.


----------



## CanonCams (Jul 10, 2017)

https://www.focus-numerique.com/reflex/tests/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-3365.html

The french website focus numérique did several tests of the pre-production model.
They tested the dynamic range and their conclusion was the 6d has about the same DR as the 5D mark IV (about 6/7 Ev recovery range, under the 8Ev of the Sonys).

"Au final, le 6D Mark II semble présenter une latitude de travail assez proche de celle du 5D Mark IV, entre 6 et 7 IL. Dans ce domaine, les capteurs 24x36 de Sony dominent encore la concurrence et peuvent remonter des informations avec une plus grande souplesse."


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 10, 2017)

oh nooooes, so much for my hope that the 6D II's price will be dropping like no tomorrow and I order a couple of these at $1,000 each by Christmas
noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




CanonCams said:


> https://www.focus-numerique.com/reflex/tests/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-3365.html
> 
> The french website focus numérique did several tests of the pre-production model.
> They tested the dynamic range and their conclusion was the 6d has about the same DR as the 5D mark IV (about 6/7 Ev recovery range, under the 8Ev of the Sonys).
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> Canon Sabotages the 6D II in attempt to push users to the 5D IV
> 
> Its time to Jump Ship......



You should. Without a life preserver. Wearing only a swimsuit. During winter in the North Atlantic. Bye.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 10, 2017)

bholliman said:


> The sky is falling, the sky is falling! :
> 
> Let's wait until results are available from independent testing by trusted reviewers on  production copies before we start drawing conclusions.



But I want to panic now........


----------



## sebasan (Jul 10, 2017)

IQ = DR? 
I think that the most funny thing you can read in these forums is people claiming that the 5D3 has very bad IQ, that statements show how much they know about IQ


----------



## HarryFilm (Jul 10, 2017)

Why does everyone CARE about what the Canon 6D mk2 Naysayers Say?

I can make ANY camera look good if I (or YOU!) just Crop Hard,
lower your highlights by 10+%, raise your shadows by 10+%,
increase contrast by 5+%, add extra colour saturation of about 
5% to 15% and finally add a 1.5 or 2 pixel Unsharp Mask
to your hopefully properly IN-FOCUS final image!

The below three photos were done on a mere 9 megapixel 
seven year old CONSUMER POINT AND SHOOT camera AND 
a smartphone cropped hard in Adobe Photoshop
and Corel Photopaint imaging programs!

Make it about the Photograph and the Photographer and NOT the camera!

So who CARES what camera you have! Focus on Framing, Focus and Iris
and let the image speak for itself! If you don't have enough light OPEN 
the IRIS and de-noise later or even better yet....LIGHT THE NIGHT!
(i.e. use a flash or extra diffuse lighting!)

If I can do THESE PHOTOS on a smartphone and 
point and shoot camera, image if you get a NEW 
camera and LEARN HOW TO USE IT AND ALL ITS
FUNCTIONS PROPERLY! Imagine all the photos 
you too can take if properly trained!


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 10, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > The sky is falling, the sky is falling! :
> ...



I think that's more accurate. Not for you personally, of course.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2017)

sebasan said:


> IQ = DR?
> I think that the most funny thing you can read in these forums is people claiming that the 5D3 has very bad IQ, that statements show how much they know about IQ



But some people apparently believe just that, including some otherwise very rational and intelligent individuals (e.g., one poster who claimed the 5DIII has "...poor, sub-par, unacceptable IQ,").


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 10, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> sebasan said:
> 
> 
> > IQ = DR?
> ...



You forgot the bit about only being useable up to a 10 x 8 print ;D

Seriously though, the amount of people who consider DR to equal IQ is not even a tiny pimple on the hairy backside of humanity. I think Canon has done this to give the forums something to talk about again. Forum life had got so boring since Canon introduced a few cameras with on-chip ADC. I mean we had gravitated down to arguing about duel card slots for heavens sake , and there is no way to have so much fun in posting demonstrations of card failure as there is in concocting up specific scenario that demonstrates that another stop of shadow lifting ability improves your sex life, gets you a promotion at the office and works deepest, darkest voodoo on your unpleasant neighbour. ( Who shoots Canon). So I say happy times ahead


----------



## sebasan (Jul 10, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> sebasan said:
> 
> 
> > IQ = DR?
> ...



Sometimes it seems that some people was cheated with somebody with a 5D3 in the hand. 
A user called Arbitage on fred miranda forum is the best example. So much lies only could be maintened if you were very emotionaly damaged, I can't find another reason.


----------



## PhotoCat (Jul 10, 2017)

M42 said:


> There are some reasons to be concerned with the dynamic range. Here are a couple of points :
> First, a lot of people noted the following highlight on DPR hands-on preview : "_When shadow areas are lifted by a couple of stops, there's no obvious banding, but noise becomes prominent_". However, the previous sentence is much more revealing : "_According to Canon representatives, the 6D Mark II should outperform the original 6D (which it very evidently does) *but may not offer the same kind of dynamic range and absolute resolution of the EOS 5D Mark IV*._".



Exactly! Looks like 6D2 doesn't bring anything new to the table in terms of Dynamic Range at ISO100.
The portrait 03.jpg is about 1EV underexposed at ISO100. So adding +1EV in lightroom fixes it. Taking it up another EV i.e. +2EV in lightroom will show some chroma noise in some darker part of the hair of the model! It would appear that 6D2's DR is far less than that of 5DIV, which has a proven 4-stop noiseless shadow detail recovery.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 10, 2017)

PhotoCat said:


> M42 said:
> 
> 
> > There are some reasons to be concerned with the dynamic range. Here are a couple of points :
> ...



Are you trying to recover JPEG? I'm not sure if it has as much color information as a 14-bit RAW...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2017)

Jopa said:


> PhotoCat said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! Looks like 6D2 doesn't bring anything new to the table in terms of Dynamic Range at ISO100.
> ...



Wait, you mean I can't push my jpg images 2 stops? Oh no! Time to switch to Sony. :


----------



## Jopa (Jul 10, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoCat said:
> ...



Actually I don't know...  8bit per channel (+ lossy compression) is a big difference compared to 14bit per channel lossless. I never pushed more than 2 stops my A7r2 files, otherwise they start looking pretty ugly. Same with Canon. I can't tell if Canon's files were 10% more ugly or so, but that doesn't make much difference. I know, I'm probably an old fashioned person since I don't push 5-6 stops, but I really prefer to take care of a correct exposure _before_ snapping my pictures


----------



## ricky_005 (Jul 10, 2017)

HarryFilm said:


> Why does everyone CARE about what the Canon 6D mk2 Naysayers Say?
> 
> I can make ANY camera look good if I (or YOU!) just Crop Hard,
> lower your highlights by 10+%, raise your shadows by 10+%,
> ...



Three thumbs UP!


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 11, 2017)

I am risking being flamed and labeled racist, but the requirement to pass photography 101 crash course and exams should be made compulsory for this forum (sufficient evidence of completion has to be produced) and only then allow posting on this resource. Or make all new forum members wearing high visibility jackets at all time or inscribe large and colorful letter "P" (probationary) on his forhead. sorry, cannot resist the urge 




neuroanatomist said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoCat said:
> ...


----------



## mashuto (Jul 11, 2017)

You guys are kind of ridiculous. We know that DR does not equal IQ, but it is a component of IQ and one that is important to a lot of people. If you guys don't care about it that's one thing, but for those of us that do, to not have any improvement over the 6D is disappointing and a factor in whether we want to purchase the camera or not. I know it will still take excellent images just as my 6D does, but I don't think I want to spend $2000 on a camera right now that gives me no improvement in DR because that is important to me.

I also know that these measurements are from apreproduction model so I will reserve full judgement until real measurements and reviews come out. And if it turns out that it will be mostly an ergonomics and features upgrade for me, I will have to determine if that's enough to warrant spending the money.


----------



## andyhewitt (Jul 11, 2017)

mashuto said:


> You guys are kind of ridiculous. We know that DR does not equal IQ, but it is a component of IQ and one that is important to a lot of people. If you guys don't care about it that's one thing, but for those of us that do, to not have any improvement over the 6D is disappointing and a factor in whether we want to purchase the camera or not. I know it will still take excellent images just as my 6D does, but I don't think I want to spend $2000 on a camera right now that gives me no improvement in DR because that is important to me.
> 
> I also know that these measurements are from apreproduction model so I will reserve full judgement until real measurements and reviews come out. And if it turns out that it will be mostly an ergonomics and features upgrade for me, I will have to determine if that's enough to warrant spending the money.



Maybe ask them what do they think is more important to IQ and then compare what SONY or Nikon offered us 3 or 4 years ago. Some of the topics are way off, we are talking about IQ not the person's skill. Indeed a person with great skill could take a photo with whatever camera they use, but give them a better IQ camera, the picture would just look better.


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 11, 2017)

mashuto said:
 

> You guys are kind of ridiculous. We know that DR does not equal IQ, but it is a component of IQ and one that is important to a lot of people. If you guys don't care about it that's one thing, but for those of us that do, to not have any improvement over the 6D is disappointing and a factor in whether we want to purchase the camera or not. I know it will still take excellent images just as my 6D does, but I don't think I want to spend $2000 on a camera right now that gives me no improvement in DR because that is important to me.
> 
> I also know that these measurements are from apreproduction model so I will reserve full judgement until real measurements and reviews come out. And if it turns out that it will be mostly an ergonomics and features upgrade for me, I will have to determine if that's enough to warrant spending the money.



Now this is worth the three thumbs up, not the post where we've learned, that we can make great shots using even a cell phone. We all know that 6D2 is going to take great photos, but why not let it take even better under certain circumstances? It all boils down to Canon explaining, why using the same production process, we got worse sensor characteristics at low ISO, than even the APS-C 80D/77D.

Of course, there is still chance, that something is wrong with the initial measurements and that the final product deliver better results.


----------



## Neutron_K (Jul 11, 2017)

Late to the party.

However, mind methodologies. 

DR here is sensor response to light. When they test it, it was tested against a gray scale image. Color is another story... 



SecureGSM said:


> well, let me tell you those are excellent news and let me explain why:
> 
> the buzz:
> 
> ...


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 12, 2017)

sebasan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > sebasan said:
> ...



Was my comment really that bad that you assume I'm emotionally damaged? I made one mention of the 5D3 and it was only in relation to 6-stop pushing on DPR's Exposure Latitude chart.

I replied to your similar comment over on FM now that I know it was directed at me after reading this comment. Next time use the quote feature on FM and then I can reply to you directly to clear the air. 

Coming onto an entire different forum and bad mouthing me is pretty immature and rude.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 12, 2017)

Immature and rude?  Just a typical CR new camera thread.  It baffles me what comes over people.

Jack


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 12, 2017)

well, it was a joke. but welcome to the party 



Neutron_K said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> However, mind methodologies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talys (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow, those sample pictures are indicative of... NOTHING! LOL. Oh well. Neither are any other sample pictures I can remember, so at least this isn't precedent-setting 

I think it will just come down to, when the camera lands, whether I'm happy with the pictures that come out of it taking photos the way I take them. I suspect there will be some new-gadget-euphoria that totally biases my judgement, such that even on pictures that are provably indistinguishable, I'll be happy. 

And there will be some edge cases where the pictures will be way better, where I'll be ecstatic, but in the next 5 years, I'll never take a photo in that scenario.


----------



## bclaff (Jul 13, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> well, let me tell you those are excellent news and let me explain why:
> 
> the buzz:
> 
> ...


@SecureGSM - Oops, "apples and oranges" the 11.9EV is not Photographic Dynamic Range (PDR) which is currently estimated at 8.80 
Naturally I consider the measurements at PhotonsToPhotos (my site) to be at least as reliable as those at DxOMark. 
@pekr - Yeah, the shape of the PDR curve seems to indicate that the ADC is not on-chip.


----------



## bclaff (Jul 13, 2017)

Neutron_K said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> However, mind methodologies.
> 
> DR here is sensor response to light. When they test it, it was tested against a gray scale image. Color is another story...


FWIW, Garcia tests using masked pixels which is equivalent to a black frame, not a gray scale.
He uses read noise in a well understood way to predict what the DxOMark Landscape Score will be.
(DxOMark does use "gray scale" to construct a complete SNR curve)

Photographic Dynamic Range (PDR) at PhotonsToPhotos processes each channel (R, Gr, Gb, B) separately and does use several different brightnesses; so that's like 4 gray scale images.
It constructs a partial SNR curve, enough of the shadows to compute PDR.
The algorithm is fundamentally different from that at DxOMark (Garcia).

Garcia and PDR are in agreement that the 6D Mark II dynamic range falls short of the 6D.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 13, 2017)

yes, Sir. I was mucking around.



bclaff said:


> @SecureGSM - Oops, "apples and oranges" the 11.9EV is not Photographic Dynamic Range (PDR) which is currently estimated at 8.80
> Naturally I consider the measurements at PhotonsToPhotos (my site) to be at least as reliable as those at DxOMark.
> @pekr - Yeah, the shape of the PDR curve seems to indicate that the ADC is not on-chip.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2017)

bclaff said:


> l
> Naturally I consider the measurements at PhotonsToPhotos (my site) to be at least as reliable as those at DxOMark.



Oh, at least! 

The difference is, you don't take those reliable measurements and fold, spindle and mutilate them through some black box algorithm with undisclosed weightings, and generate a useless 'score'. Nor do you produce your own camera, then take a RAW file which averages multiple shots and use that to generate reliable measurements that artificially make your camera look better. So...thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2017)

PhotonsToPhotos - interesting site I was unaware of. Good stuff. However not being formally trained in photography my poor brain often feels like it wants to give up, but I won't let it! 

Jack


----------



## steveningle (Dec 26, 2017)

I actually find the 6D MKII great for video, i've used it for several projects at my work as a Campervan Conversion specialist. I get the feeling it's geared towards Vlogging.. Here's a little video test from it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceOYf6QfwWI


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 27, 2017)

steveningle said:


> I actually find the 6D MKII great for video, i've used it for several projects at my work as a Campervan Conversion specialist. I get the feeling it's geared towards Vlogging.. Here's a little video test from it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceOYf6QfwWI



You've impressed me for what that's worth!

Jack


----------

